# frozen veggies for rats



## stacibolluyt (Oct 4, 2012)

hello,
i currently own 4 rats, all girls. and i hear a very good way of feeding them their veggies (and fruits) is to use frozen kinds. but, i was wondering which veggies/fruits would be the best? i know a variety is always good.. but i just want ideas!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I typically buy the Mix Vegetables and/or Stir Fry mixes and Mixed berries. Cheaper and more variety then buying each berry and vegetable frozen, but I like to also buy Frozen Blue berries. (All frozen food, well vegetables at lease, are "flashed" in other words boiled and then frozen quickly to cook it and kill any bacteria, so with Corn the fungi on it is gone. Corn though still has no nutrients but it will not hurt them in the Mixed Vegetables and Stir fry mixes). Though I think would be best, you can typically get each bag for about 99 cents to $2 each, and they last a while, about a month.


----------



## stacibolluyt (Oct 4, 2012)

thank you! how often do you give your rats vegetables? i keep finding different answers.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Since my guys are on a fresh foods diet, or well, no lab blocks (Hoping to get soon as with school its getting harder to do it right) every day. Fruits and also typically every day or every other day, or every few days. They also get yogurt every day since my rat Storm has a thyroid issue, and if he doesn't get it he will start to loose his fur and get temperamental (he has the rat version of Hypothyroidism basically).

With lab blocks, I always recommend fruits and vegetables every day. if your rats are not used to them then they Might have some stomach issues for a day or two but it doesn't last that long and it's just them getting used to it. it's like when you have a completely new food you will sometimes have stomach issues. The only time I've had issues with Diarrhea was when we first found out Storm had thyroid issues and he was going through "Detox" which was just his body pushing out all the Flouride and was not related to their diet. (Flouride competes with Iodine which the Thyroid needs a lot of, reason I recommend giving your rats (and your self) bottled water over tap water) Other then that only other issues I've had is their poop turning colors after they eat baby food.

So vegetables ever day, fruits can be every day or every few days. Fresh herbs like Cilantro and Parsley are also very good for them since rats need a lot of Vitamin K, and they like it.


----------

